# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Bermejo asegura que no le costará defender los intereses de Murcia y el Estado en materia hídrica

## Embalses

*Bermejo asegura que no le costará defender los intereses de Murcia y el Estado en materia hídrica   * 
06-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

Bermejo celebra las declaraciones de Barreda y Fernández Vara sobre la caducidad del Tajo-Segura y un posible trasvase desde Cáceres

El ministro de Justicia y diputado por Murcia, Mariano Fernández Bermejo, aseguró hoy que no le va a "costar trabajo mantener una posición adecuada como representante de la Región para defender los intereses de Murcia y como ministro para defender los intereses del Estado", ya que, según señaló, "los intereses del Estado en las defensas de sus competencias y del principio de solidaridad entre las comunidades autónomas se identifican muy bien con los de la Región en materia hídrica".

"Tendremos un buen trabajo que hacer en el Parlamento y llegaremos a un buen puerto en este tema", aseguró en unas declaraciones que realizó en la Delegación de Gobierno de la Región.

Sobre la negociación del Estatuto de Autonomía de Castilla-La Mancha en el Congreso, comentó que se trata de una negociación "enormemente importante como todas las que han versado sobre estatutos de autonomías, y es que en sede parlamentaria tendrá lugar un enriquecedor debate en el que finalmente se consiga un gran acuerdo, que como suele ocurrir deje satisfechas las pretensiones de todos".

A su vez, el ministro de Justicia celebró que el presidente de Castilla-La Mancha, José María Barreda, "hable de alternativas a la caducidad del trasvase Tajo-Segura para el año 2015 como planteaba la reforma del estatuto de Castilla-La Mancha; me parece que es bueno que se empiece a oír ese otro discurso".

Además, aplaudió el discurso del presidente de Extremadura, Guillermo Fernández Vara, quien apostó por valorar un trasvase desde Cáceres al Segura, tras lo que declaró que "ha hecho algo que todos deberían imitar y es poner los intereses colectivos por encima de los intereses de cada uno".

"Es inteligente hacerlo, porque al final cuando se defienden los intereses de todos se están defendiendo los intereses de cada uno", subrayó, al tiempo que consideró que "hace mucha falta que este discurso se entone desde todas las autonomías".

AGUA Y JORNADAS.

El ministro hizo todas estas declaraciones en rueda de prensa tras recibir un informe del presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, Francisco del Amor. Un estudio solicitado por el Scrats sobre la posible inconstitucionalidad de las previsiones en materia de aguas de la propuesta de reforma del Estatuto de Autonomía de Castilla-La Mancha, y que aseguraba que seis de los ocho artículos son "inconstitucionales" porque se arrogan, entre otras cosas, competencias del Estado.

En este sentido, el ministro expresó "sé que contendrá apreciaciones enormemente valiosas en relación a un tema que tanto nos preocupa y nos ocupa a todos, a mi en mi doble condición como ministro de Justicia y diputado por Murcia, pero va a recibir, con la lectura de este dictamen, la sabia que merece, me vuelvo por la tarde a Madrid con un buen trabajo que hacer".

"Estoy seguro que habrá racionamientos a tener en cuenta a la hora de las tomas de posiciones, seguro que aquí hay razones jurídicas de peso para construir el necesario edificio político acerca de un tema, en el que creo que la Región de Murcia tiene mucho que decir, el Sindicato defiende unos intereses absolutamente legítimos y desde la percepción del Gobierno del Estado el principio de solidaridad que debe de regir estas decisiones que afectan a varias comunidades y la evidencia de que el Estado tiene unas competencias a las que no puede renunciar, son parámetros que han de regir cualquier decisión en su día", argumentó.

Por su parte, el presidente del Scrats, Francisco del Amor, que agradeció la visita y palabras del ministro porque "nos da ánimo para continuar en la defensa del agua y del trasvase Tajo-Segura", aseguró que "Bermejo ha cumplido con lo que le pedimos, la puesta en marcha de un curso jurídico sobre el derecho del agua en la Región de Murcia, con lo que le agradecemos que siga desviviéndose por Murcia y apoyando todos los temas de esta Región".

Y es que Bermejo comunicó que los próximos días 1 y 2 de diciembre se desarrollarán en Murcia unas jornadas sobre el derecho del agua, "un buen escenario para un buen análisis del soporte jurídico del derecho a la utilización del agua". Las jornadas han sido organizadas por el Ministerio de Justicia, a través de sus Centro de Estudios Jurídicos y en colaboración con la Universidad de Murcia (UMU).

----------

